# ZIMBABWE | Railways



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Linea2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Great post.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Tnx


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

More like "Trains of Rhodesia".


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Even more like "Trains from hell"


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Er... this is a joke, right? [nervous smile] 

Most other threads are about, "hey guys, look how modern our railways are/have become...". 

In my native Denmark people is going out of their way to apologise for still having diesel-electric trains on 2/3 of their network. But... steam engines in the 21st century??? :nuts:


----------



## Sergu (Jul 8, 2005)

The trains in Zimbawe seem very old, the need of a new goverment and a new mentality is very necessary there.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

hans280 said:


> Er... this is a joke, right? [nervous smile]
> 
> Most other threads are about, "hey guys, look how modern our railways are/have become...".
> 
> In my native Denmark people is going out of their way to apologise for still having diesel-electric trains on 2/3 of their network. But... steam engines in the 21st century??? :nuts:


No, mate, it's a sad reality hno:


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think it is sad. It is nice to see steam engines still at work. They are impressive pieces of machinery that can last for decades if taken care of correctly. One can cite the trains of India as an example.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Btw, what happened to that poor monkey? hno:



New York Morning said:


>


----------

